# Seachem Onyx Sand



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey, I am thinking of putting Seachem Onyx Sand in my 55 as a substrate. I want to have a planted tank but I'm not going to fully stock it. I like the fact it's sand since I have come to appreciate the over all look of sand. Does anyone have some experience using Onyx sand? Does it settle and stay in place fairly well? I am not sure how many plants will be stocked, but I like to look of black as a substrate color. Any information of anyones experiences with Onyx sand would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have never use it so i cannot tell but here is some info from Seachem's web site..

_Onyx Sand™ is a specially fracted, stable porous gravel for the natural planted aquarium. Being carbonate rich, Onyx Sand™ provides an advantage to any plants able to utilize bicarbonates. Although ideally suited to planted aquaria, it may be used in any aquarium environment. Onyx Sand™ is most effective when used alone as an integral substrate bed, but it may be mixed with other gravels. Gravel modifiers such as laterite are not necessary. Onyx Sand™ is not chemically coated or treated but does have a slight buffering capacity that may raise pH by 0.1 - 0.5 pH units (depending on source water characteristics). Although pre-washed, it should be rinsed before use to remove residual dust. Dust can also be minimized by filling tank slowly and dispersing water so that the Onyx Sand™ bed is not disturbed. Slight initial cloudiness is normal and will clear rapidly (2-12 hours). This bag is sufficient for about a 5 cm (2 inch) deep bed in a typical 40 L (10 gallon) tank. Recommended use is 1 kg (2 lbs) for approximately each 200 cm2 (31 in2) of tank bottom at a depth of 5 cm (2 in)._

Here is the LINK

I hope this help you...


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Jim, thanks for the info! I know you use a total different type of substrate and have a heavily planted tank. As for me, I don't plan on stocking my tank that much. Do you think by having a flourite substrate will help support a some what planted tank. I have one plant now in my 29 gallon and I used Aquarium Pharmaceuticals laterite. I don't like the laterite at all since it clouds the water when I clean the gravel.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

In my 110g i used leaf-mold in the bottom of the tank.It is cheap and effective!


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Jim, do use a heating cable in your substrate to move the tank water through it? Or is there any other member who use heat in their substrate to create circulation? Not sure if water circulation in the substrate is very critical for keeping plants alive.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I used to have one but my P's ate the cable!!!!I will post pic of it later.....

It's a good addition having one but hide it in order not to be eaten as mine..


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey, thanks again Jim I truly appreciate all of your help and information. Pics would be sweet!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

as requested here is the eaten cable....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

second pic....


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

WOW! Your P's will eat anything Jim, LOL.


----------

